# Really need help...worst breakout I have experienced...



## AshleyDanielle (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey girls (and boys)....
    I have oily skin, and I usually do not get pimples, maybe 1 or 2 here and there. Now I do have a lot of blackheads. But that is besides the point.

I have had the WORST breakout that I have ever had in my life....I woke up one day with a horribly broken out face (mostly my forehead). I have about no less than 40-50 pimples. Most are tiny bumps that you can't see, but I can feel them with my fingers. I think those bumps are blackheads in the making (yuck).

I have been eating a lot healthier actually (salads, water, no soda/junk) so I couldn't figure out what it was. Until I thought hard about it....

I went tanning a few weeks ago and got pretty burned, then that night I went out, so I did my FULL face of makeup, and got drunk/slept over at a friends house, where I did not wash my face until the afternoon of the next day. 
So my skin was peeling from the burn and the makeup pretty much sunk into my pores.

Now what do I do? I only use 3 things for cleaning my face:
 - Oil cleansing method (olive oil, castor oil)
- Queen Helenes Mint julep masque 
- aspirin mask. (crushed aspirin/honey/water) 

I don't want to over do it, causing an even worse breakout....or even more oily skin.

I haven't been using any makeup at all because I am trying to clear up this terrible break out.

I plan on getting the clarisonic mia in a few weeks, but in the mean time, how do I handle this? I want to restore my skin back to how it was before I did this BIG blunder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any advice???


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats so strange because around this time last year I broke out with the same little devils your describing, flesh-colored, under the skin, small bumps and 10's and 10's of them! YUCK, I feel your pain girly. The only thing that helped was Mario Badescu Drying Cream. It worked so so fast and cleared them up in a matter of a couple of nights, I just applied a thin layer over the affected area each night untill the eruption was cleared. I would highly suggest getting this. Here's a link: Drying Cream | Acne Products - Mario Badescu Skin Care

Best,
Victoria


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for responding Victoria!!!! I actually have a few samples from that company....haha i am running to the bathroom right now!


----------



## staceb1990 (Oct 11, 2010)

How long have you been using the Oil Cleansing Method? I know it works wonders for some people, but for me it completely screwed up my skin.


----------



## ashk36 (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah OCM was really amazing for me at first, but when the seasons started changing my skin went bananas.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been using it for over a year...and it has done wonders for my skin...I know it is because I had the dead/dry skin (from getting burned from tanning) and then I piled on my full face of makeup, which I didn't clean off for probably 24hrs. I didn't really think anything of not washing my face that time, because I had done it before (go out drinking, and not wash my face till the next morning) and I have never experienced this sort of breakout.

Does ANYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE have any sort of advice? Like I am so tempted to use a mask every day....I just want this breakout to go away! But it seems like every morning I wake up it keeps getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are sure that it's from that one external cause, then I would say just try to take it easy and wait for it to clear up on it's own. The products you use daily seem to be working for your skin, and since there isn't a big internal problem (like, say, hormones) your skin really is still the same type and has the same basic needs. The aspirin mask and some spot treatments can maybe make it go faster, but I would not mess around with my general routine if I was you.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't really have any advice but it must be the time of year or something because I also broke out not as many, but still...it never happens to me.  

  	I am going to be getting a good exfoiliator from Lush and going from there.  I think the best idea like you said..dont over do it..you'll only end up with oilier skin!!

  	Anyways, good luck!! xo


----------



## Nicala (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm breaking out like crazy right now too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Use the aspirin mask a few nights in a row, that should help. That helped me last year when my acne went batshit. Have you tried new products on your skin by any chance?


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 19, 2010)

That sounds like hives rather than a breakout - your skin has reacted to something and caused an immune response. I'd try taking some antihistamines, and treat your skin as though it were sensitive, so gently and without scrubbing too much.


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

If you go tanning again wear spf on your face so it doesn't burn and peel, cover it with a towel too if you really want to protect it. You can always just wear a lil bronzer or sunless on your face to match it up to your body if it's tanner. It is so worth it to not tan your face at all. I would wash, moisturize, and then apply a 10% benzoyl peroxide cream morning and night until they are gone.


----------

